# Anyone like their eggs like this?



## Scott Bushey

http://www.factsfacts.com/EggCups/EggCups.htm


----------



## Semper Fidelis

It's been forever since I had eggs like that. My Mom used to make us eggs like that when we were kids. I used to really like them. She used to make poached eggs too and I haven't eaten them like that in years.


----------



## Scott Bushey

SemperFideles said:


> It's been forever since I had eggs like that. My Mom used to make us eggs like that when we were kids. I used to really like them. She used to make poached eggs too and I haven't eaten them like that in years.



I love poached on toast!


----------



## lv1nothr

Hmmm...Yummy. And I have those very cups! Funny enough, soft boiled eggs remind me of my childhood in Sicily. So strange what can trigger a memory eh?  
Need some buttered toasted Italian bread to dip into it.  

Buon' Appetitto


----------



## AV1611

Scott Bushey said:


> I love poached on toast!



Better still on burned cheese on toast...making me hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Scott Bushey

AV1611 said:


> Better still on burned cheese on toast...making me hungry just thinking about it.



Richard,
It sounds yummy. I will have to remember that.


----------



## AV1611

Scott Bushey said:


> It sounds yummy. I will have to remember that.



Oh it is...make sure you use mature chedar cheese.


----------



## Arch2k

"Give it to us RAW...and wiggling!..." 

I like my eggs over-easy, w/salt & pepper. Then you can sop up the yolk with your toast. Ummmmmm!


----------



## lv1nothr

Let's not forget good ol' omellettes, I especially like mine made with left over veggies such as broccoli, asparagus, and even artichoke hearts...oh and yes, don't forget the cheese!  
Ok...now I'm really hungry!!


----------



## Richard King

mixed in with grits

or in a burrito

or as huevos rancheros

---I just love eggs


----------



## Herald

No. I like eggs two ways...scrambled w/cheese and topped with ketchup or an omlette with mushrooms, onions and ham.


----------



## jaybird0827

Scott Bushey said:


> http://www.factsfacts.com/EggCups/EggCups.htm


 
That is our Sunday breakfast, with fruit and coffee cake.

We have those same cups, too. We found a place near here that has them. 

It amazes me how hard those are to come by. Where I lived in Africa for 2 years they were "a dime a dozen", and also came in various shapes, colors and materials.


----------



## blhowes

BaptistInCrisis said:


> No. I like eggs two ways...scrambled w/cheese...


I'm with you all the way...



BaptistInCrisis said:


> ...and topped with ketchup...


...up to this point where we may have to go our separate ways.

My favorite is a soft-boiled egg, served on a toasted bagel with a layer of provolone cheese and cut-up sausage links, then topped with sharp cheese, melted for 20 seconds in the microwave...yum, yum.


----------



## Ivan

blhowes said:


> My favorite is a soft-boiled egg, served on a toasted bagel with a layer of provolone cheese and cut-up sausage links, then topped with sharp cheese, melted for 20 seconds in the microwave...yum, yum.



Wow, Bob, you got it down to an art! Sounds great.


----------



## gwine

lv1nothr said:


> Let's not forget good ol' omellettes, I especially like mine made with left over veggies such as broccoli, asparagus, and even artichoke hearts...oh and yes, don't forget the cheese!
> Ok...now I'm really hungry!!



And tomatoes and onions and bell peppers and . . .

As for the OP, I cannot bring myself to eat an egg that is still moving, although I did try putting an egg in a beer. Didn't impress me at all.


----------



## Ivan

gwine said:


> ......although I did try putting an egg in a beer. Didn't impress me at all.



I watched my Uncle do that when I was a kid...I was impressed...I thought it was funny!  

My Uncle is a nut!...and a Missouri Synod Lutheran!!


----------



## MrMerlin777

One of my favorites in the Sushi restaurant is quail egg.

Sluurrpp.... YUMMY.....!


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

Scott:

I want that egg (and all the cholesteral that comes with it), but what I REALLY want is that cigar in your avatar!!!!!!!!!!

Alex


----------



## govols

Like to see someone do that with Hummingbird eggs!

Sunny side up for me, with a scattered, smothered, covered and topped set of hash browns.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I have never had a poached egg. My stepfather wouldn't allow it...claimed it was unsafe to eat. But then, we always licked the cake batter off of the beaters. Go figure.

Grace, you will have to introduce me to this delicacy.


----------



## SemperWife

BaptistInCrisis said:


> No. I like eggs two ways...scrambled w/cheese and topped with ketchup or an omlette with mushrooms, onions and ham.



I too am with you (almost)

Scrambled w/cheese.....YUMMMMMMMM! Ketchup...... 

The omlette sounds yummy so long as everything is cut up fine. I don't like large chunks of onions or mushrooms. I think its a texture thing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Scott Bushey said:


> http://www.factsfacts.com/EggCups/EggCups.htm


----------



## MrMerlin777

*Ome Rice*






How about having your eggs this way?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Does anyone north of the mason dixon line eat huevos rancheros? My mother is convinced no one east of El Paso knows how to make an enchilada. I tend to agree. When we would go out to New Mexico we'd stop in at La Posta and get real enchiladas, stacked like pancakes, and if you like, with a fried egg on top. And red sauce you can't get in run of the mill TexMex. Longtime since I've had that. Mmmh. Anyone know if you can get a flat enchilada in Dallas?


Richard King said:


> or as huevos rancheros


----------



## LadyFlynt

Okay! I could gain weight on this and feel good about it!!!



MrMerlin777 said:


> How about having your eggs this way?


----------



## MrMerlin777

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay! I could gain weight on this and feel good about it!!!




Ome rice is one of the Jacobs Family favorites we brought back from 6 years living in Japan.

As a matter of fact. When I get off from work I'm going to go home and make some tonight.

Yummy.


----------



## toddpedlar

MrMerlin777 said:


> How about having your eggs this way?



That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I LIKE IT (uh huh, uh huh)!


----------



## MrMerlin777

toddpedlar said:


> That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I LIKE IT (uh huh, uh huh)!



 

Hey good imitation of KC there!


----------



## toddpedlar

MrMerlin777 said:


> Hey good imitation of KC there!



unfortunately hinting at the era in which I grew up (complete with goldenrod and lime-green striped pants and big yellow-framed sunglasses...)


----------



## Augusta

I love soft boiled in a cup. My favorite has to be poached egg on toast with a slice of ham and hollandaise sauce. Especially since I got a hold of a blender hollandaise sauce recipe. Perfect hollandaise in about 3 mins. Creamy and wonderful. Anybody want the recipe?


----------



## jaybird0827

*Lord's Day Breakfast*


----------



## Chris

I'm disappointed - a Christian forum discussing eggs, and nobody has asked: 



> is there any taste in the white of an egg?


----------



## jaybird0827

Chris said:


> I'm disappointed - a Christian forum discussing eggs, and nobody has asked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any taste in the white of an egg?
Click to expand...

 





More than in the previous remark.


----------



## non dignus

I love soft boiled.....but nothing grates on your skull like 
chomping down on a piece of shell!


----------



## MrMerlin777

non dignus said:


> I love soft boiled.....but nothing grates on your skull like
> chomping down on a piece of shell!



Yep, that IS annoying.


----------



## non dignus

MrMerlin777 said:


> Yep, that IS annoying.



It's unsettling. 
I think there is an oscillation that coincides harmonically with bone. But there is something about eggs that makes it all worthwhile. PTL


----------



## kvanlaan

Um, Jay, where's the bacon? Eggs with no bacon is nigh unto sin.

What kind of bread is it?


----------



## JonathanHunt

kvanlaan said:


> Um, Jay, where's the bacon? Eggs with no bacon is nigh unto sin.
> 
> What kind of bread is it?



That doesn't matter, s'long as t'was baked before midnight...


----------



## jaybird0827

kvanlaan said:


> Um, Jay, where's the bacon? Eggs with no bacon is nigh unto sin.
> 
> What kind of bread is it?


 
The bread was a home-baked whole grain raisin bread.

It's been a Sulzmann tradition to have some kind of coffee cake, cinnamon rolls or sweet dough kind of bread for Sunday breakfast. The egg is more of an accompaniment to that. 

Some weekdays we have omelets or maybe eggs and Canadian bacon.


----------



## Ravens

I eat between four and eight eggs a day. One helping in the morning, and about every other night I'll go in for round two after getting off of work.

Four eggs, take all the yolks out, just the whites, scramble them in Smart Balance (you get used to it...) or margarine, optional slice of American cheese, salt and pepper; add four pieces of wheat toast and big glass of skim milk (with four acidophilus pills) and three cups of black coffee, and you have a Wiseman breakfast.

I'd make more bacon and sausage if I weren't so lazy. That's only for special occasions, which are few and far between.


----------



## bookslover

JDWiseman said:


> I eat between four and eight eggs a day. One helping in the morning, and about every other night I'll go in for round two after getting off of work.
> 
> Four eggs, take all the yolks out, just the whites, scramble them in Smart Balance (you get used to it...) or margarine, optional slice of American cheese, salt and pepper; add four pieces of wheat toast and big glass of skim milk (with four acidophilus pills) and three cups of black coffee, and you have a Wiseman breakfast.
> 
> I'd make more bacon and sausage if I weren't so lazy. That's only for special occasions, which are few and far between.



Four to eight eggs a day? Dude! According to the food gurus, you shouldn't have more than 3 or 4 eggs a week! What's your cholesterol reading, 2,000,000?


----------



## Ravens

I've been operating under the assumption that most of the cholesterol is in the yellow. If I'm wrong on that, then yes, I probably have a good two or three months of life left.


----------

